# Tracker & Mortgage Interest Relief



## Mauritius (6 Mar 2018)

KBC returned my tracker rate of 0.95% at the beginning of March.  However, beginning of March I still received mortgage interest relief of €28 at the previous rate of 4.25%.  Has anyone else noticed that the bank has neglected to reduce mortgage interest relief after returning their tracker? 
I phoned KBC yesterday and asked them to the get the mortgage interest relief corrected for next month. I don't want down the line for them to be asking for the overpayment to be refunded. 
Are they really so disorganised and clueless? Surely it should be greatly reduced if the interest being paid per month is significantly reduced....?


----------



## peemac (7 Mar 2018)

possibly its correct.

maximum interest relief available on for non 1st time buyers who bought a few years ago is 2250 @ 20% @ 75%, so max is €28 a month for single person whether your interest for the year is €2250 or €12000

So if your mortgage balance is over €230,000, then the reflief amount is correct


----------



## Westie32 (7 Mar 2018)

Yep...had the same issue....ours is €112 and was the same this month even tho the interest rate was reduced. Gona get in touch with them to get it sorted.


----------



## peemac (7 Mar 2018)

Mine is €56 (joint) and mortgage interest this year at new tracker will exceed €2250, so that €56 should not change for me.


----------



## Mauritius (8 Mar 2018)

Gosh @peemac you’re a wiz. Thanks for that. I’ll stay quiet about it so


----------

